# Kindle Keyboard Text to Speech



## mlmorris (Jan 27, 2005)

I am (attempting to) help someone learn how to use a Kindle Keyboad.

The text-to-speech (TTS) feature is very helpful to this individual for several reasons. However, I have not been able to figure out how to permanently turn this feature on. Once the device is turned off, so is the TTS feature.

That's my question: can you permanently turn this feature on?

I have searched this forum and also spent a lot of time searching the web (including the Amazon website) for an answer, without success.

Yes, I know there is keyboard shortcut to turn it on, but, this individual has several health issues that make using that shortcut difficult.

So . . . does anyone know the answer?


----------



## batscrptmod200 (May 17, 2012)

Youve cleared data on tts and tried it again havent you and have you tried alternative tts apps to take its place like ivona


----------



## mlmorris (Jan 27, 2005)

". . . cleared data on tts . . . ."

I don't know what data you are referring to.

". . . tried alternative tts apps to take its place like ivona . . . ."

I connected to the Ivona website. It's not at all clear that any of their products will work on the Kindle.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

there is no way to permanently turn it on that I know about 
it is only designed for short term use because of battery drain

Although Kindle is a great tool, it wasn't designed for a user with visual handicaps. New versions of kindle have had the Text to Speech facility removed from them so the chances of Amazon supplying a way to permanently turn it on in an older version is extremely unlikely


----------



## batscrptmod200 (May 17, 2012)

I figured they would be able to run alternative tts apps and what os does the kindle run anyways


----------



## mlmorris (Jan 27, 2005)

Thank you.


----------

